# أول موقع عربي مختص في السيارات



## عساف32 (7 يونيو 2007)

www.thecartech.com

لاتنسونا من خالص دعائكم


----------



## قلب الأحبة (7 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير 
http://www.cwwcardesign.com
موقع مهم جدا عن احدث السيارات في العالم 
مع خالص تحياتي


----------



## مهندس يوسف دسوقي (2 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## شريف ميهوب (2 يوليو 2007)

والله لم أقم بتصفحة بعد ولكن من الواجهة يبدو شيق

لك مني كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## عداس (3 يوليو 2007)

صاحب الموقع هو د. قاسم مراد عضو التدريس في الكلية التقنية بالرياض
وانا احد طلابة الذين تخرجوا من برنامج البكالوريس ويشهد الله انه من خيرت الدكاترة الذين درست على ايديهم ( رجل يشهد له الجميع بأخلاصه في عمله وحبه لتعلم طلابه وعلم الغزير في تخصص السيارات وتواضع الجم) 
لم اكتب هذه الكلمات مدحا له ولكن عندما رايت الموقع قلت في نفسى هذا اقل شى اقدمه لأستاذى الفاضل جزاه الله عنا كل خير............


----------



## islam2a (3 يوليو 2007)

الموقع ممتاز وفية معلومات مفيدة جدا
شكرا لك


----------



## مهندس/خالد حموده (4 يوليو 2007)

Thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## ريمون عدلي (4 يوليو 2007)

هذا الموقع بجد جميل جدا جدا دائما بنفرح لاي موقع عربي به شئ مفيد وقيم
شكرا لك لتعريفنا بهذا الموقع
شكرا


----------



## marine_diesel (6 يوليو 2007)

http://www.alwarsha.net/mech/automotive_workshop.asp

موقع تانى عن ميكانيكا السيارات و بالعربى


----------



## محمد عمر (6 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير أخي العزيز


----------



## marine_diesel (6 يوليو 2007)

يبدو أنة يوجد كثير من المواقع للسيارات باللغة العربية 

http://www.assayyarat.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?forumid=30


----------



## عمر الجريري (9 يوليو 2007)

موقع رائع جدا جزاك الله خير على هذه المشاركة.


----------



## silisee_mech (9 يوليو 2007)

موقع جميل وفيه معلومات مفيده 
شكرا


----------



## عاطف عياد (9 يوليو 2007)

شكرا لكل الزملاء الاحباب على المجهود الطيب ونطلب منهم المزيد من المعلومات عن عالم السيارات


----------



## طلال العوامى (9 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة معكم اخوكم الهندس طلال العوامى واتمنى منكم ان تزودونى ببعض العلومات حول مناهج رسالة الماجستير فى جامعة عين شمس بمصر قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية وجزاكم الله خيرا.


----------



## عاطف عياد (9 يوليو 2007)

شكرا لك ابراهيم العجوز على الاهتمام بالامر


----------



## حمادة محمود (10 يوليو 2007)

شكرا هذا موقع جميل جدا الف شكر


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (6 يناير 2010)

عساف32 قال:


> www.thecartech.com
> 
> لاتنسونا من خالص دعائكم


 
المهندس عساف 
بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء.​


----------

